# Coolermaster B600



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich brauche ein neus Netzteil weil meine neue Grafikkarte (GTX 770) einen 6 + 8 pin braucht....

Mein System: i5 3570K, GTX 770, ASUS P "irgendwas" Z77,

Ist dieses Netzteil empfehlenswert?

600W Coolermaster Netzteil B600 Black - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Adon


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Damit kannst Du Deinen PC grillen, mehr aber auch nicht 

Kauf Dir lieber das Be Quiet : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html

Damit wirst Du keine Probleme haben 

Greetz Erok


----------



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Damit kannst Du Deinen PC grillen, mehr aber auch nicht
> 
> Kauf Dir lieber das Be Quiet : https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-straight-power-e9-cm-480w-atx-2-31-e9-cm-480w-bn197-a677396.html
> 
> ...


 
Was habt ihr immer mit eurem "kannst du in höchstens grillen" ?


----------



## Erok (15. Juni 2013)

Du kannst es Dir kaufen und dann abwarten, bis das Netzteil eine Fehlfunktion erleidet, weil es mit dem K-Prozessor und der Grafikkarte über seine Grenzen gehen muss, dabei nicht abschaltet, und dann diverse Hardwareteile durch rauchen. Und dann entsteht der Qualm im  Rechner den man auch vom grillen her kennt.

Das Netzteil ist die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner überhaupt. Fängt man an dieser Stelle an zu sparen, wirds meistens am Ende richtig teuer. 

Und Du kannst davon ausgehen, daß ein 600 Watt Netzteil für 40 Euro sicherlich nicht die Leistung und Effizienz und Sicherheit mit sich bringt, wie ein 480 Watt Netzteil für 84 Euro.

Das von Dir benannte Netzteil wird Dir solange funktionieren, wie Du nur am surfen bist und bisschen Office-Arbeiten machst.

Jedoch bezweifle ich mal, daß dies die Haupt-Tätigkeiten an einem PC sind, mit einem Intel i5 K Prozessor der fürs Gaming da ist 

Und eine GTX 770 im Gespann mit einem OC-Prozessor fordert nunmal seine Leistung.

Greetz Erok


----------



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Du kannst es Dir kaufen und dann abwarten, bis das Netzteil eine Fehlfunktion erleidet, weil es mit dem K-Prozessor und der Grafikkarte über seine Grenzen gehen muss, dabei nicht abschaltet, und dann diverse Hardwareteile durch rauchen. Und dann entsteht der Qualm im  Rechner den man auch vom grillen her kennt.
> 
> Das Netzteil ist die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner überhaupt. Fängt man an dieser Stelle an zu sparen, wirds meistens am Ende richtig teuer.
> 
> ...


 
Mir mangelt es an Kohle! xD


----------



## Esinger (15. Juni 2013)

wenn du schon keine kohle hast 
dann nim lieber ein 500 watt nt das müsste reichen
hier ein nt 500 Watt Fortron Hexa Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks
oder hier 550 Watt XFX Pro Core Edition Non-Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,
oder da 500 Watt be quiet! System Power 7 Non-Modular 80+ Silver


----------



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

500 Watt Fortron Hexa Non-Modular 80+ - Hardware, Notebooks: ist das gut?


Und reicht es überhaupt vom Watt her?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

Ein pure power l8 430 watt sollte es auch tun


----------



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Ein pure power l8 430 watt sollte es auch tun


 
Aber braucht die GTX 770 nicht schon aleine 330 Watt?


----------



## Abductee (15. Juni 2013)

Die GTX 770 braucht ca. 200W
Verteilt auf zwei Stromstecker sind das pro 12V-Schiene aufgerundet max. 9A.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. Juni 2013)

Nein die Angaben beziehen sich* immer* auf das gesamte System, die Karte selbst würde bestenfalls ca  230W abfordern was man im Normalbetrieb quasi nie schafft


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Juni 2013)

Erok schrieb:


> Du kannst es Dir kaufen und dann abwarten, bis das Netzteil eine Fehlfunktion erleidet, weil es mit dem K-Prozessor und der Grafikkarte über seine Grenzen gehen muss, dabei nicht abschaltet, und dann diverse Hardwareteile durch rauchen. Und dann entsteht der Qualm im  Rechner den man auch vom grillen her kennt.
> 
> Das Netzteil ist die wichtigste Komponente im Rechner überhaupt. Fängt man an dieser Stelle an zu sparen, wirds meistens am Ende richtig teuer.
> 
> ...


 
Sorry aber so ein Blödsinn 

Coolermaster stellen keine Chinaböller her, damit wird er nicht seine Hardware grillen... Und hättest du den Link dir mal angeschaut, hättest du gewusst, dass es sich um einen Sonderpreis handelt

Es ist kein First Class Netzteil und auch etwas überdimensioniert, wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht seinen Rechner grillen und wenn er wenig Budget hat, kann er es ruhig nehmen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## adon67 (15. Juni 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Sorry aber so ein Blödsinn
> 
> Coolermaster stellen keine Chinaböller her, damit wird er nicht seine Hardware grillen... Und hättest du den Link dir mal angeschaut, hättest du gewusst, dass es sich um einen Sonderpreis handelt
> 
> ...



Genau so eine Antwort habe ich gebraucht. Ich habe mit schon gedacht das er ein bischen übertreibt. 

Und ich habe noch eine Frage. Ich habe gehört das man die alte Karte als PhysiX verwenden kann. Weil ich habe noch eine GTX 550 ti. Aber ich weiss garnicht ob ich überhaupt Platz auf meinem Mainboard habe, für 2 Grafikkarten. 

Und wenn es möglich wäre dann müsste ich ja ein Netzteil kaufen das stärker ist. Und 2x6 PIn und 1x8 PIn hatt...

Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Juni 2013)

Wenn du zwei Pcie Slots hast, sollte das kein Problem sein, nur bei einer GTX 770 macht das nicht viel Sinn, die ist stark genug um auch PhysX zu berechnen 

Wie hoch wäre eig. dein Budget fürs Netzteil? Wenns knapp ist kannst du das ohne Bedenken nehmen, ansonsten würde ich eins mit weniger Watt und mehr Effizienz nehmen.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Was willst du mit einem 600 Watt netzteil für 45€? 
Die technische Basis des Cooler Masters stammt von Enhance. Aber bei Enhance gilt der Spruch >>_you get what you pay for_<< und im Falle des Cooler Masters trifft das sehr genau zu.
Die Caps sind alles chinesischer Produktion. Schutzschaltungen wurden zusammengestrichen und der Lüfter ist alles andere als gut.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Sorry aber so ein Blödsinn
> 
> Coolermaster stellen keine Chinaböller her, damit wird er nicht seine Hardware grillen...



Cooler Master stellt gar nichts her. Sie kleben nur ihr Logo drauf.
Und von Cooler Master gibt es die Real Power Serie und die war schon schrott als sie auf den Markt kam.
Das ist wie bei Corsair. Neben wenigen guten Sachen ist auch viel Schrott darunter.


----------



## Bärenmarke (15. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Caps sind alles chinesischer Produktion. Schutzschaltungen wurden zusammengestrichen und der Lüfter ist alles andere als gut.



Überhitzungsschutz, Überstromschutz, Überspannungsschutz, Over Power Protection, Kurzschlussschutz

Reicht doch aus 



Threshold schrieb:


> Cooler Master stellt gar nichts her. Sie kleben nur ihr Logo drauf.
> Und von Cooler Master gibt es die Real Power Serie und die war schon schrott als sie auf den Markt kam.
> Das ist wie bei Corsair. Neben wenigen guten Sachen ist auch viel Schrott darunter.



Mal wieder ziemlich kleinkariert heute? Ist doch sowas von egal, ob sie es selbst herstellen oder es ein Auftragsfertiger macht
Die Effizienz von dem Teil ist nicht gut, aber mir ging es um die Aussage, dass es alles grillen würde und das tut es nicht... Ich denke der Te hat für das Geld jetzt auch nicht High End Ware erwartet, wobei er sein Budsget ja noch nicht genannt hat


----------



## Freeze82 (15. Juni 2013)

Ich sag mal so,dieses Cooler Master ist sicherlich nicht ein besonders gutes Netzteil aber das es gleich alles in den Tod reissen wird ist ebenso volliger Blödsinn !


----------



## der pc-nutzer (15. Juni 2013)

das cooler master ist single rail  falls also was passiert, was sichert die 47A auf der 12V schiene??? würde daher zum kaum teureren, aber besseren l8 raten. wenn das geld reicht auch das e9


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich denke der Te hat für das Geld jetzt auch nicht High End Ware erwartet, wobei er sein Budsget ja noch nicht genannt hat


 
Und was soll er dann mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil?
Anstatt ihm zu sagen dass das Cooler Master ja so super toll ist frag ihn lieber welche Hardware er verbauen will dass dafür ein 600 Watt Netzteil angeschafft werden muss.
Für nicht mal 50€ wohlgemerkt.
Dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil für den Preis nicht überragend sein kann sollte dir doch auch einleuchten oder?  Oder bist du dafür zu kleinkariert?


----------



## Healrox (15. Juni 2013)

Kann mir kein System mit Singe GPU vorstellen (welches auch nur im entferntesten Sinn machen würde), was annähernd 600 Watt braucht. Verzichte auf 100 bis 200 Watt zugunsten von Qualität.
Denk dran: manche nehmen das "Extreme" hier im Forum zu genau. Wundert mich, das noch keiner angemerkt hat, dass alles unter Gold Zertifizierung nicht zu gebrauchen ist 
Wenn du so viel Wert auf günstig legst, würde ich dir zum BeQuiet-system-power-7-450w raten. 80+ Silver, 2 Rails (auch wenn die in dem preissegment nicht wirklich sinnig aufgeteilt sind, von BQ) und genug Kabelgebamsel um alles anzuschließen.


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Erst mal danke für die Diskussion. Ich glaube ich kaufe mir ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Also vorausgesetzt das es reicht...

Ich glaube nicht das ein billig Netzteil mein PC kaputt machen wird. Und wenn schon, dann können sie mir den pc zurück zahlen, die die mir das Netzteil verkauft haben.


----------



## Freeze82 (16. Juni 2013)

adon67 schrieb:


> Erst mal danke für die Diskussion. Ich glaube ich kaufe mir ein 500 Watt Netzteil. Also vorausgesetzt das es reicht...
> 
> Ich glaube nicht das ein billig Netzteil mein PC kaputt machen wird. Und wenn schon, dann können sie mir den pc zurück zahlen, die die mir das Netzteil verkauft haben.


Kannste knicken !
Auf Folgeschäden die durch das NT verursacht werden gibt es keinerlei Garantie 
Unter 50 Euro würde ich mir kein NT in der 400-500 Watt Klasse kaufen da bekommst du wirklich zu 99% nur Schrott!
Wenn es gut und günstig sein soll nimm das hier--->Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
450 Watt reichen locker


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Soo...ich habe mich schon fast entscheiden....

Entweder oder, Eins von den beiden unten. Ausser ihr sagt "NEIN das macht dein PC kaputt!"

FSP HEXA 500W - PC-Netzteile - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Coolermaster B600 - PC-Netzteile - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Und reicht ein 500 Watt Netzteil wirklich!

Liebe Grüsse.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2013)

Keine Bange das reicht locker mit einem NT unterhalb von 500W. Ich selber nutze den 2600K + GTX 570 sowie mehrere LWS und Co und komme selbst im Worst Case nur auf knapp 400W. Beim NT sollte man nicht unbedingt besonders sparen da es zu den Bauteilen gehört die doch am längsten genutzt werden im PC


----------



## AMD x6 (16. Juni 2013)

Also,ein gewisses Vertrauen solltest du auch gegenüber diesem Forum haben.Die Leute hier verstehen ihren Handwerk.Ein Beispiel:Mein System,der nicht grade ein Sparer ist:AMD X6 1090T,7870XT,3HDD,2Lüfter alles OC,verbraucht max unter Last 340Watt,was man unter normalen Bedingungen nie erreicht.Da wurde dir hier zb Cougar A450,Bequiet System 7,E8,E9 450Watt von fast allen empfohlen.Habe etwas Vertrauen,du wird's es nicht bereuen.


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Also soll ich mir lieber ein gleich teures kaufen, dass nur 400 Watt hat?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. Juni 2013)

Ich würde eher in Richtung 450W gehen, da hätte man etwas mehr Reserve auf längere Sicht


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Aber vom corsair finde ich nur 400 Watt NT die nur 1 PCI Anschluss haben...


http://www.steg-electronics.ch/de/article/coolermaster-b500-784862.aspx

Und das hier oben kostet weniger und hat 2 PCI anschlüsse


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Und wieso willst du unbedingt ein schlechteres Netzteil haben?


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

welches soll ich dann nehmen?

wie gesagt.... ein NT von corsair für den gleichen Preis mit 400 Watt, (was ja reichen würde) hatt nur einen 6+2 Pin. Und wie soll ich meine GTX 770 deiner Meinung daran anschliessen?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Ein Corsair mit 400 Watt taug nichts.
Wieso kaufst du dir nicht das Straight E9 mit 450 Watt?


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Weil das ding sau teuer ist...

ich habe Max 50 euro....


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Dann stock das Budget auf. 

Für 50€ würde ich das S7 kaufen.
be quiet! System Power 7 500W ATX 2.31 (BN144) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Bärenmarke (16. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll er dann mit einem 600 Watt Netzteil?
> Anstatt ihm zu sagen dass das Cooler Master ja so super toll ist frag ihn lieber welche Hardware er verbauen will dass dafür ein 600 Watt Netzteil angeschafft werden muss.
> Für nicht mal 50€ wohlgemerkt.
> Dass ein 600 Watt Netzteil für den Preis nicht überragend sein kann sollte dir doch auch einleuchten oder?  Oder bist du dafür zu kleinkariert?



Das ist ziemlich unverschämt von dir!
Oben hatte ich bereits geschrieben, dass es kein First Class Netzteil ist und überdimensioniert... Die Posts der anderen sollte man dann schon auch lesen, bevor man seinen Senf dazu gibt!

Es ging um den Aspekt, dass es alles grillen würde und das tut es nicht. Aber muss schon Spaß machen den Leuten inkompetenz vorzuhalten

Und da kein Budget vorgegeben war ist es ja wohl schwer neue Netzteile zu empfehlen....

Bis 50€ könnte man noch über ein S7 oder das hier Cooler Master GX Series 550W ATX 2.3 (RS-550-ACAA-D3/RS-550-ACAA-E3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nachdenken, was zwar auch überdimensioniert wäre, aber auch noch OK.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (16. Juni 2013)

oder das schon vorgeschlagene l8


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist ziemlich unverschämt von dir!
> Oben hatte ich bereits geschrieben, dass es kein First Class Netzteil ist und überdimensioniert... Die Posts der anderen sollte man dann schon auch lesen, bevor man seinen Senf dazu gibt!



Und wieso verteidigst du das dann trotzdem noch mit Händen und Füßen?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es ging um den Aspekt, dass es alles grillen würde und das tut es nicht. Aber muss schon Spaß machen den Leuten inkompetenz vorzuhalten



Darum ging es mir nicht.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und da kein Budget vorgegeben war ist es ja wohl schwer neue Netzteile zu empfehlen....



Im 5. Post schreibt er dass es ihm an Kohle mangelt.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bis 50€ könnte man noch über ein S7 oder das hier Cooler Master GX Series 550W ATX 2.3 (RS-550-ACAA-D3/RS-550-ACAA-E3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland nachdenken, was zwar auch überdimensioniert wäre, aber auch noch OK.



Kannst du nicht. Das 550er GX ist lange nicht so gut wie das 450er GX.
Wenn also Cooler Master dann nur das 450er Modell.
Was aber auch wegfällt da es nur 1x PCIe hat.
Irgendwie dumm gelaufen.


----------



## Freeze82 (16. Juni 2013)

Oder das Cougar A450...keine Ahnung wo das Problem des TE liegt.
Wir sagen ihm das 450 -480Watt dicke reichen und er fragt uns dann ob er sich das B600 oder das 500 er FSP für jeweils 60 Euro kaufen soll,dabei hat er nur 50 Euro 
Mal sehen wie das hier noch weiter geht...Popcorn steht bereit


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

ja tud mir ja Leid...ich wohne in der Schweiz und weiss nicht genau wie der CHF zu Euro kurs ist -.-

Und ich habe nicht nochmal nach dem B600 nachgefragt.... sonder nach dem B500

Und ich bestelle ein NT von dieser seiten unten, Weil die preise gut sind (nicht vergessen es sind franken) und der Versand gratis ist.

PC-Netzteile - PC-Komponenten - STEG computer & electronics

Und ich habe kein NT gefunden das billig ist, 400 - 450 Watt hat, und ein 2xPCIe Anschlüsse hat...


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Der Shop ist mist.
Der bietet ja nicht wirklich Auswahl.


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Welche Schweizer Seite empfiehlst du mir dann?


----------



## Abductee (16. Juni 2013)

Schau mal hier: guenstiger.ch - Preisvergleich Schweiz


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Ich habe keine Ahnung was es für Shops in der Schweiz gibt.
In Deutschland bestellen und zu dir schicken lassen geht nicht?


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

ist der versand teuer. und manchmal muss mann das auch noch verzollen.

Wie wäre es mit dem hier?

Antec Basiq VP450P - Bauteile - Preis - Preisvergleich


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

Das Teil hat kein PFC und ist eigentlich für Europa gar nicht zugelassen.


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Teil hat kein PFC und ist eigentlich für Europa gar nicht zugelassen.[/QUOTE
> 
> Also nein?


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (16. Juni 2013)

Hi, - wieviel CHF willst du ausgeben? - Hast du schon in diesen - Schweizer Preisvergleich - geschaut? 

Edit - hab´s gefunden; 50 € also ~ 62 CHF

- Greetz -


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2013)

adon67 schrieb:


> Also nein?


 
Dass es kein PFC hat sollte die Frage eigentlich von selbst beantworten.


----------



## IqpI (16. Juni 2013)

http://geizhals.at/cougar-a450-450w-atx-2-3-a543132.html
Habe ich selbst und bin hochzufrieden. Hat meinen chinaböller ersetzt welcher meinen pc zu bluescreens und shutdowns gebracht hat. Reicht dir aus, wie die anderen gesagt haben und hat deine gewünschten pci Anschlüsse


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2013)

Wenn net viel Geld vorhanden ist, dann würd ich das hier nehmen:
BE QUIET! System Power 7, 450 Watt (BN143) - Toppreise.ch Preisvergleich Schweiz


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
> Habe ich selbst und bin hochzufrieden. Hat meinen chinaböller ersetzt welcher meinen pc zu bluescreens und shutdowns gebracht hat. Reicht dir aus, wie die anderen gesagt haben und hat deine gewünschten pci Anschlüsse


 
Danke! So etwas habe ich gesucht!


----------



## IqpI (16. Juni 2013)

Ist mir eben erst aufgefallen, ich war auf geizhals.CH und da steht heizhals österreich


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

jetzt habe ich mich glaube wirklich schon fast entschieden.

Entweder das Cougar A450 450W oder BE QUIET! System Power 7, 450 Watt?

Beide gleich viel Watt und glaube auch gleich teuer...


----------



## IqpI (16. Juni 2013)

Das be quiet kostet 25€ mehr, hat jedoch 5%mehr effizienz und ein paar Anschlüsse weniger (+1x sata, ide,usw)
Edit: hat weniger Anschlüsse, habe beim straight power und nicht beim system power geschaut...


----------



## adon67 (16. Juni 2013)

IqpI schrieb:


> Das be quiet kostet 25€ mehr, hat jedoch 5%mehr effizienz und ein paar Anschlüsse mehr (+1x sata, ide,usw)



Brauche ich das momentan?


----------



## IqpI (16. Juni 2013)

Meiner meinung nach nicht


----------



## Legacyy (16. Juni 2013)

adon67 schrieb:


> Entweder das Cougar A450 450W oder BE QUIET! System Power 7, 450 Watt?
> Beide gleich viel Watt und glaube auch gleich teuer...


 Bleibt eigentlich dir überlassen. Beide sind für den Preis ganz gut.

Das COUGAR A450, 450 Watt A450 kostet 73CHF.
Das BE QUIET! System Power 7, 450 Watt kostet 68CHF.http://www.toppreise.ch/prod_300065.html


----------



## Bärenmarke (17. Juni 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso verteidigst du das dann trotzdem noch mit Händen und Füßen?


 
Ich glaube du hast Wahrnehmungsstörungen? Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass es ok wäre und seinen Rechner nicht zum abfackeln bringt, bevor du angefangen hast einen dumm anzumachen  Scheinbar hast du wohl ernsthafte Probleme, wenn man einmal nicht Be Quiet empfiehlt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Darum ging es mir nicht.


 Warum tust du es dann? 




Threshold schrieb:


> Im 5. Post schreibt er dass es ihm an Kohle mangelt.



Das hab ich gelesen, jedoch kann ich daraus nicht ableiten, wie hoch das Budget ist. Du etwa? Die genaue Info kam erst später



Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du nicht. Das 550er GX ist lange nicht so gut wie das 450er GX.
> Wenn also Cooler Master dann nur das 450er Modell.
> Was aber auch wegfällt da es nur 1x PCIe hat.
> Irgendwie dumm gelaufen.



Und wieso soll das 550 nicht so gut sein? Eine Begründung würde dem Te sicherlich helfen 
Begründungen scheinen aber wohl nicht so deine Stärke sein. 

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, wie man immer angegangen wird, wenn man nicht Be Quiet empfiehlt. Es gibt durchaus noch andere Netzteile die einen Rechner nicht grillen, sonst hätten wohl viele User keinen Rechner mehr  Und bei dem Preis kann man keine Wunder an Effizienz erwarten.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast Wahrnehmungsstörungen? Ich hab lediglich gesagt, dass es ok wäre und seinen Rechner nicht zum abfackeln bringt, bevor du angefangen hast einen dumm anzumachen  Scheinbar hast du wohl ernsthafte Probleme, wenn man einmal nicht Be Quiet empfiehlt?



Du hast mich angelabert. Ich reagiere nur. 
Und es geht nicht darum was empfohlen wird es geht in erster Linie darum zu sagen was nicht gut ist.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das hab ich gelesen, jedoch kann ich daraus nicht ableiten, wie hoch das Budget ist. Du etwa? Die genaue Info kam erst später



Man kann sich denken dass es so günstig wie nur irgendmöglich sein muss.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wieso soll das 550 nicht so gut sein? Eine Begründung würde dem Te sicherlich helfen
> Begründungen scheinen aber wohl nicht so deine Stärke sein.



Ich begründe immer. Du liest nur nichts und kennst dich mit nichts aus.
Ich könnte begründen wieso dass 550er Modell nicht so gut ist wie das 450er Modell jedoch nützt es dir nicht so viel.
Denn begreifen oder akzeptieren würdest du es sowieso nicht. 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich, wie man immer angegangen wird, wenn man nicht Be Quiet empfiehlt. Es gibt durchaus noch andere Netzteile die einen Rechner nicht grillen, sonst hätten wohl viele User keinen Rechner mehr  Und bei dem Preis kann man keine Wunder an Effizienz erwarten.



Und noch mal. Es geht nicht um BeQuiet sondern alleine darum dass das Cooler Master B600 für den Preis nicht empfehlenswert ist. Abgesehen davon dass es sowieso überdimensioniert ist.

Außerdem denke ich dass sich der TS jetzt für ein Netzteil entschieden hat wenn ich nicht irre. Ergo ist die Diskussion überflüssig.

Sowohl das Cougar A als auch das S7 sind brauchbare Netzteile für den Preis.


----------



## Freeze82 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich will hier jetzt nicht den Mod spielen...
Aber könnt ihr eure kleine Fehde nicht per PN austragen ?
Ist einfach abartig nervig und trägt nichts zum Topic bei
Davon ab hat sich der TE wohl entschieden und ihm ist geholfen...


----------



## der pc-nutzer (18. Juni 2013)

Freeze82 schrieb:


> Ich will hier jetzt nicht den Mod spielen...
> Aber könnt ihr eure kleine Fehde nicht per PN austragen ?
> Ist einfach abartig nervig und trägt nichts zum Topic bei
> Davon ab hat sich der TE wohl entschieden und ihm ist geholfen...


 
offtopic ist das nicht, es geht ja um das B600. aber da sich der te entschieden hat (für das cougar oder das be quiet, richtig?) ist das thema gegessen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> aber da sich der te entschieden hat (für das cougar oder das be quiet, richtig?) ist das thema gegessen


 
Das sehe ich genauso.


----------



## adon67 (18. Juni 2013)

Ja für das...

ABBO Informatique SA Genf : Komponenten & Zubehör > Stromversorgungsgeräte > Be Quiet Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 > 450W > 1 Lüfter BN143

Aber das reicht wirklich, ja? Also vom Watt her....

Ich eben ein bischen verunsichert, weil es steht das man für die Karte mindestens 600 Watt benötigt. Aber ich vertraue euch natürlich mehr ^.^


----------



## Legacyy (18. Juni 2013)

Die 600W Angabe ist für China Böller Netzteile, damit auch der letzte Schrott das schafft 
Das kannste einfach ignorieren.

Hier der Verbrauch eines kompletten PC's mit 3770K@4,5GHz + GTX770:
Nvidia GeForce GTX 770 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2013)

Keine Sorge das Netzteil reicht.
Die Angaben der Hersteller beziehen sich auf billig Netzteile denn der Hersteller muss sicher stellen dass sein Produkt läuft und nicht an einem zu schwachen Netzteil scheitert weil einer meint 15€ für ein 500 Watt Netzteil ausgeben zu müssen das mit Glück 200 Watt leistet.


----------



## Tommi1 (18. Juni 2013)

Netzteil reicht völlig aus.
Hatte vorher ein Berlin 630 und hab auf anraten auf ein BQ Dark Power P10 550 Watt gewechselt.

Mein System (siehe Sig und SysProfile) benötigt unter Vollast "gerade mal" 340 Watt.

Mein Verbrauch im Idle ist auch gesunken.
Von 115 Watt (Berlin 630) auf 96 Watt (BQ DP 550)

Kannst also Threshold vertrauen.
Das stimmt was er sagt (bei mir hat es auch hingehauen).


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Juni 2013)

2600k + GTX 570 + Soka + 4 Laufwerke usw bringen bei mir im Worst Case 398W, aber die erreicht man im Normalbetrieb nie außer wenn man nur Benchmarks spielt


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2013)

Die GTX 570 ist auch noch ein Schluckspecht. Kein Vergleich mit einer GTX 670.


----------

